# LFTS - N15 - Zone 3



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

savage 220 locked and cocked. Hillsdale County


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Checking in from Lapeer Co. near Imlay City. Heard the first two shots of the morning at 5:53 am. Maybe legal shooting hours start early in that part of the county??? Good luck and be safe gang!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ready to roll here in Branch, BE SAFE and good luck !
Flight


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Saginaw county hoping to get my son his first deer. Good luck all.


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

North central Clinton county checking in. Introduced my 8 year old to Fred Bear on the drive out followed by Thunderstruck. We are locked and loaded. Last year I was ready to go in for a break at 11 and he talked me into sitting all day. At 11:10 I shot my biggest buck to date. Today we packed a feast for 10 men and are going to hang out in the shack til big daddy strolls thru or it gets dark. Good luck all, shoot strait and most importantly, BE SAFE!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

In stand. Locked and cocked. Huron county.

Man, the stars are awesome!!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Checking in with stick and string in Genesee Co. Be safe all and good luck


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Saginaw county...:I'm ready to roll. Go Lions


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

just got out in genesee county good luck everyone!!


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

Oakland county... Nice morning


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Settled in my blind in Van Buren.


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

First shot heard... 538... Probably a negligent discharge. Washtenaw County...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Tucked in Hillsdale...Just heard a shot..634


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Checking in from macomb county. Smoke pole is ready to roar!


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Ionia country river bottom with only a doe tag in my pocket. Good luck hunters be safe!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Ingham co. Stars in the sky, wind at my face, gun on my lap. Already heard the first shot about 5 minutes ago. Must have had CWD...good luck and be safe


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ready to blow smoke. In Lapeer county. Another opening day spent with family. Good luck. (No shots heard yet here)


----------



## MeatnPotatoes (Oct 28, 2010)

All strapped in in Fowlerville. Sure is breezy and warm. Starting to be able to see. Love the anticipation of opening morn! Good luck to all!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Checking in from sanilac. Only have a doe tag left. Rooting for the other 2 guys out here with me. Somebody shot 2 times across the rd at 0637


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just heard first shot in Branch 
6:48 am !
Flight


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like it's up to dad to spot the deer this morning


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Quiet in Calhoun. 13 shots heard, haven't seen any deer yet.


Heard quite a few shots just outside of Albion but haven't seen any deer yet.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

90 shots, no deer yet


----------



## DustinF (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone see any action in rose lake area yet?


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Ne Kent county, very slow and quiet. Seen small buck at 7:30, and maybe 15 very distant shots. Almost feels like bow season still.


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Clinton county chevyguy? Whereabouts?


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Doe down


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I love strawberry yogurt granola bars.....


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

3 doe and small buck here in south central Hillsdale county, no shots.


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just watched the button buck I've seen all bow season get mowed down and the guy is hollering like he really did something second time he unloaded his gun this morning I love gun season


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lost count of the shots in western st Clair county. Had a wide 2.5 yo 8 in front of me for the 4th time in three days. I pass and he walked to the north.... boom I'm just hoping it was not on my property.. then guy shoots twice right to my west on property line. Then a shot up little 7 pt comes limping through headed to the middle of my property.. sitting here waiting to see if he tresspasses.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

RMH said:


> I love strawberry yogurt granola bars.....


I love Sierra trail mix Clif bars.


----------



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

Lapeer county near Imlay city seen several does and 2-small bucks lots of turkeys so far this morning!


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Lost count of shots at 79 by 7:15 here in Livingston. One may have been the guy I can see about a half mile out in a pop up, he just got out and was walking around on his cell phone lol. Haven't seen anything myself yet. Good luck everyone


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

RMH said:


> I love strawberry yogurt granola bars.....


Got the green apple Gatorade today RMH?


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

Clinton county 10 point down. With help from my hunting buddy


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I like variety lol


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

How many stink bugs can there be in MI, and why are the majority of them holding up in my gun blind?!?! God I hate those things! Lol


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

man I just mistaked this for my 5 hour energy. Slammed it.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Donut time


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

No deer here in Branch county, so it's sugar rush time ! 
Flight


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

sniper said:


> Seen 20 4 small bucks (3 4 ptrs) one spike..This doe posed for a pic..Youngest Son just shot his first buck...leaving now..


Buckless no more!!!..6 pt


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Still got u piggies beat! Haha


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Now...if someone takes a pic with a Hot n Ready in their stand, that'd be somethin!


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone else laugh out loud yet? Just heard stateland fools shoot 12 times. Impressive re-load skills!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> View attachment 196308
> 
> 
> I like variety lol


When you pop a top on those cans do hunters come running only to find you with Pepsi and Mountain Dew?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

RMH said:


> When you pop a top on those cans do hunters come running only to find you with Pepsi and Mountain Dew?


All the time. Haha


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Philhb42 said:


> Anyone else laugh out loud yet? Just heard stateland fools shoot 12 times. Impressive re-load skills!


Laugh out loud about what


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol you guys are killing me here's today's all day spread two sammiches with homemade bread peanut butter cookie things and some pretzels. Also. Thermos of coffee and some granola bars. 











-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

Silly question. What does lfts stand for???????


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Live From The Stand


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

I get too hungry, I'm gonna walk 1000' back to camp, grab something and walk 1000' back, lol

Camp straight ahead. I think I can smell bacon cooking, lol


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Tried to eat a sandwich and 25 yards out this doe stops


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful day. Just Yotes today. I will get them when snow hits the ground. Just some vitamin water today.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nothing more from the guy that saw the "bobcat"?
Hope he's okay!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Meow


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Here kitty kitty


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Just utilizing my new solar charger so I can keep reading on here lol. Still no deer here in Livingston


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Daughter scored again, she is sixteen second buck. Middle son put a doe down this morning as well. Got those two hanging and skinned.


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

caj33 said:


> Kingston area, heard 90 shots this morning!!


That must be where ALL the deer went...lol


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I think I should be wearing sandles and sunscreen :lol:


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

This mornings swamp donkey. Looking for antlers tonight.


----------



## JJ64 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ug... 64 deg out in Jackson.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

JJ64 said:


> Ug... 64 deg out in Jackson.


Not a fan either. About to head to the stand in Parma.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

wdf73 said:


> That's too bad. Your last two years of rifle season have not started well for you. Hope it gets better!


Did you see his buck from yesterday????? I ain't feelin sorry for him!!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

gunfun13 said:


> This mornings swamp donkey. Looking for antlers tonight.


Now that's a hog of a doe!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have a nice 7 pt a haircut on his belly around 12. Not the steadiest when they come in and you're caught reading LFTS posts....took a break for food after that and back at it again.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything since about 10. Anybody heading to the Richmond buck pole?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

cast and tug said:


> Haven't seen anything since about 10. Anybody heading to the Richmond buck pole?



Just a couple here and there since 10.

But with the neighbors 6 corn feeders and all the acorns this year the turkeys are thick. At the same time I took this pic I had 12 toms under me.










A visit to the Lapeer buck pole for me. It's at the Harley Davison dealer on M-24 a stones throw south of I-69 this year.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

cast and tug said:


> Haven't seen anything since about 10. Anybody heading to the Richmond buck pole?


Gave a nice 7 a haircut around noon. I'll be swinging into the Richmond buck pole on the way home.


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Just nailed this 10point 15minutes ago! He was hot on 3 does and stopped about 50 Yards away 

This was an awesome opener!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Congrats to the successful hunters today. Got my wifes buck in the cooler and back out with my son.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

wdf73 said:


> Nothing more from the guy that saw the "bobcat"?
> Hope he's okay!


Snuck up behind me around noon and climbed up in a tree. Bobcats are such majestic animals.

I think he likes me!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

cast and tug said:


> Haven't seen anything since about 10. Anybody heading to the Richmond buck pole?


My neighbor will be there. Main







frame 10 with 4 kickers at least a inch long!


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats to all the lucky hunters today! As you can tell my day has been a little slow.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

The ONE time I decide to skip watching the Lions they're gonna beat Green Bay AT Lambeau


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Only two cars with us at the parking spot out in Livingston today. One of the guys we got to talk to and he said it was slow for an opening morning. 

I'm out with the crossbow again, went to pull out the mossberg 500 and realized one of the screws to my scope rings fell off. It turns out the rings are stripped so looks like I'll be buying new scope rings before next year. Oh well, just will have to break her in next year!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Back out with wife she in front of the smoke pole tonight hoping the neighbors blowing there grunt calls don't screw it up...


----------

